# Weight Of Full (and Empty) Sodastream Bottles



## NeilArge (11/7/09)

G'day all

As the thread title suggests, I'm just curious about what the weight of a full and empty sodastream bottle should be. I thought I had completely emptied my last bottle (the reg. indicated it was empty, though I know that is not always reliable) but when I re-tried it was still able to push gas into a keg. Any advice gratefully appreciated.

Cheers

ToG


----------



## markws (11/7/09)

ToG

A full botte is 866g - do not hve an empty to provide the 'dry' weight

MWS


----------



## Barramundi (11/7/09)

all bottles vary , the weight ,both full and empty is usually stamped on the brass neck of the bottle ..


----------



## NeilArge (11/7/09)

Thanx Barra. I hadn't noticed that.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Batz (11/7/09)

markws said:


> ToG
> 
> A full botte is 866g - do not hve an empty to provide the 'dry' weight
> 
> MWS




I have two empty ones 539 and 538 gm

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (11/7/09)

Batz said:


> I have two empty ones 539 and 538 gm
> 
> Batz




Leaky hose :angry:


----------



## Batz (11/7/09)

Screwtop said:


> Leaky hose :angry:




That's one of them Mike.

Batz


----------



## NeilArge (11/7/09)

Batz said:


> I have two empty ones 539 and 538 gm
> 
> Batz



That means that my bottle should be pretty close to empty. But when I opened the regulator up it it seems as though CO2 is pushing through. I guess that shouldn't happen unless there is definitely gas still in the bottle? :huh:


----------

